#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: کارنکردن تاچ پد لپ تاپ

## imSezar

سلام
من تازه لپ تاپ ایسوس مدل E202S گرفتم
درایور نوری نداره 
با فلش ویندوز 7 رو بوت کردم و کاملم بوت شد
ولی از اول کار کردن با لپ تاپ تا حین نصب ویندوز و حتی داخل محیط ویندوز تاچ پد کار نکرده و نمیکنه
مشکلشم اینه درایورش نضب نی
ولی اینجاش گیره ک درایور پورت یو اس بی ها هم نصب نی و نمیدونم چجوری کارو راه بندازم 
چجوری حلش کنم ؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## behroozxl

سلام

اولین راه اینه که بری توی سایت خودش ببینی درایور وین سون چی داره 

دومین راه که اگه من باشم برای اطمینان از سلامتی خود لپتاپ انتخاب میکنم درد سرشو میکشم و یه وین 10 میریزم روش چون وین 10 خودش معمولا همه درایورها رو میریزه اینجوری از سلامتی دیوایسا خیالت  راحت میشه 
تا نظر دیگر همکاران چه باشد ؟
موفق باشی

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*imSezar*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*

----------


## imSezar

> سلام
> 
> اولین راه اینه که بری توی سایت خودش ببینی درایور وین سون چی داره 
> 
> دومین راه که اگه من باشم برای اطمینان از سلامتی خود لپتاپ انتخاب میکنم درد سرشو میکشم و یه وین 10 میریزم روش چون وین 10 خودش معمولا همه درایورها رو میریزه اینجوری از سلامتی دیوایسا خیالت  راحت میشه 
> تا نظر دیگر همکاران چه باشد ؟
> موفق باشی


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز با بوت ویندوز 10 از روی فلش کاملا مشکلات حل شد و درایور ها ب خوبی نصب شدند
ممنون بابت پاسخ سریع و کامل

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز همیشه وقتی تاپیک می زنید باید مدل دقیق و کامل لپ تاپ خود را در عنوان ذکر کنید.
لطفا عنوان تاپیک را منبعد مطابق قوانین و به صورت کامل بنویسید

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## farzad_yousefi

> سلام
> من تازه لپ تاپ ایسوس مدل E202S گرفتم
> درایور نوری نداره 
> با فلش ویندوز 7 رو بوت کردم و کاملم بوت شد
> ولی از اول کار کردن با لپ تاپ تا حین نصب ویندوز و حتی داخل محیط ویندوز تاچ پد کار نکرده و نمیکنه
> مشکلشم اینه درایورش نضب نی
> ولی اینجاش گیره ک درایور پورت یو اس بی ها هم نصب نی و نمیدونم چجوری کارو راه بندازم 
> چجوری حلش کنم ؟


با سلام . این نوع نوت بوک درایوری برای ویندوز سون نداره و اگر هم گیر بیاد و نصب بشه باعث ایجاد صفحه مرگ میشه بهتره ویندوز 10 نصب کنید که هم از لحاظ سرعت و امنیت از سون بهتره و درایورش هم موجوده

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen zmr*

----------

